# Septa/Amazon HQ2



## Andrew (Jan 1, 2018)

In the likely event that Amazon picks Philadelphia to build it's HQ2--along with it's 50,000 jobs--what would this mean for Septa's Capital Plan and the proposed Broad Street Subway Extension?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 1, 2018)

Nothing at all. 50k jobs are not actually that big a deal for a large city like Philly.


----------



## bretton88 (Jan 10, 2018)

Depending on where they put the HQ, if it's in the old naval yards, Philly has proposed a one stop extension to the south for the Broad Street Line. Otherwise, there will probably be little to no effect.


----------

